# Turntable Question



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a layout which does not have enough room to make a reverse loop. Do to all the other tracks already laid out. Is it uncommon for modelers to use a turntable to change the direction of their engines? Or should i redo the track layout? 

P.S. This layout is still in the design stage so it can be easy to redo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Back in the day that is how it was done. 
But turntables were not everywhere.

A WYE was put in instead, do you have space somewhere for a Y?


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes i was barely able to fit it. Thanks for the great information.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

If your wye is for your 0 gauge, everything is cool.

If it's for your DCC N, you will need to use a reverse loop
controller to power it. 

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

This is for my ho track with DCC


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Generally, modelers follow the prototype on this one. If you have the space, put in a loop, you can reverse an entire train if it fits in the loop. Train does not have to stop and/or uncouple.

Next would be a wye, takes up less space, can usually fit around buildings and landscape features. Limited on what length can be turned, at least one uncouple, three turnout throws and several forward/backward moves. May also need a run around track to get to the other end of the train.

Turntable takes the least amount of space, but was generally the highest cost in equipment and operation. Cannot be expanded like loop or wye, so you better guess right on the size the first time. Would need a run around track to get to other end of train.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

I admit that I haven't gotten as far as having researched this question, and I don't mean to hijack but...

Is there a way to wire this for DC only that allows for realistic operation? I was thinking of adding a three way switch to an engine, forward off and reverse. Even with this, and with isolators at the track points, there will have to be hands on operation to accomplish a turn. But with the off switch, I can store engines on live track in the yard.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Back in the day, short lines used turntables all the time to turn around at the end of the run. 










Many 'excursion' trains still do.










Nothin fancy, and usually hand operated! Easy to build for a layout, hard to automate for continuous running.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, for power, you can designate one of the legs of the wye as the 'reversing section'. Gap (insulate) each rail (four) before the turnout. Power the rails of that turnout and stub track connected to it through a double pole, double throw, (center off) switch.

Take your main track power to one end of the switch terminals (there are six), take your main track power to the other end terminals, but flipped compared to the other side. The center terminals provide power to the isolated rail/turnout leg.

Say you have red and black wires from the power supply,

terminals on double pole, double throw switch:

A B C
D E F

Red to A and F, black to D and C, B and E go to track.

Throw the electrical switch to align power with the section of rail you plan to go into.
Center the switch to turn off power to the leg to 'park' an engine. This will work with DC or DCC.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay. That's no problem thanks for the answer. That's pretty simple and straightforward.

I really like the wye design turnaround idea. It seems to give options for industry spur in a corner area with the wye fading out into the background limited only bye ones imagination.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

You will need a Reverse loop controller for either a reverse loop
or wye on your HO DCC layout, possibly also for a turntable depending
on it's internal wiring.

DA Cookie

A reverse loop or wye in a DC operation is going to be tricky.

Yes, you would wire the switch as shown. But remember, when you
reverse the polarity, the locomotive will change directions. It's going
to be a balancing act to get right...smooth is a word that would not
apply to these operations.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

What if i run one engine forward and one in reverse in a lash up so I can just run the next train the opposite direction?


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

JoeG, that would work too, and the prototype does this fairly often, only needing a run around track to get to the other end of the train. For steam not so much, as they did not run as well in reverse. In commuter operations, the engine would stay at one end and in 'reverse' operation the engineer would relocate to the car at the end and use remote cab controls to operate.

It really depended on the road rules, such as diesels, operate short hood or long hood forward. Short gave better views, long gave better protection.


----------

